

Power grid upgrades may cause blackouts, warns Braess's paradox - Zenst
http://phys.org/news/2012-10-power-grid-blackouts-braess-paradox.html

======
Zenst
Whilst the case is of the UK, the same thing can happen on a larger or smaller
scale in any other countrys. Certainly more to power distribution than you
would initial think, large as well as small. Think circuit diagram almost, and
the design considerations with aspects of those and how addressed. Not many
wonder large capacitors around alas, water dams/pumped when capacity needs to
take the excess and ontap when you need to handle a surge in demand that would
cause all sorts of fun if not met. Truely is a balancing act in many aspects.

